# New to Linux....need help installing



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok so I've had ubuntu 6.06 sitting on my desk for a few months, and I finally decided to put the disk in my computer and ran it as a live cd. I'd like to install the linux cd,but i don't know how to partition one of my hdd's to get it on there. My pc has 2 320GB hdd(1 for everyday stuff, the other holds 50GB worth of system backup on it) I'd like to use the hdd that has only 50GB used on it, but in order to partition that drive, do I need to delete the 50GB on there, or is there a way I can save that info and still partition that hdd?. I saw that the linux cd has a software for partitioning(g-parted?), I would assume thats what I use. Also, running the cd as a live cd I could not get on the net, I would think that is because I didn't have the software for my wireless card installed, can I use a wireless card on linux?


----------



## diroga (Jun 22, 2007)

get gparted to partion your drive. its really easy all gui clicky clicky. with it you can resize a partion or delete one. when you do ether you get unformated space. then you format that space to what ever. i suggest making an ext3 partion of large size then a 1024mb(more?) swap portion. plug in the live cd and click on the install. its strait forward. when it gets to the partioning select manual. set root to your big ext3 partion and sawp to you swap partion. the partions will be labed like sda1 sda2 or sdb1 sdc1 ...

you should connect the laptop to a wired ethernet cable so you can get the updates. you wil probaly be promted to get the newest verion of ubuntu wicht is 7.04.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 22, 2007)

ok, when i had the live cd in my computer (its a desktop) I was going to the to manual partitoning, the only thing is, when I partition that drive, will I lose everything on that drive? You might have answered that, but your response wasn't that clear to me. And since I'm on a desktop that is 50 feet away from the router, would there be a way to use the internet on linux? or am I just wasting my time?


----------



## dewie15 (Jun 22, 2007)

You can resize your partition and keep your backup data...What kind of wireless card are you using??


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 22, 2007)

dewie15 said:


> You can resize your partition and keep your backup data...What kind of wireless card are you using??



ok cool, I will try to install linux later on tonight because its so nice out right now. I'm using the wireless card that came with my computer so idk what brand it really is, HP just put their name on it, but they gave me a drivers cd, any chance these drivers would work on linux? Also, I have a spare motorolla wireless card I could try if the hp one doesn't work.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, well I installed linux on my hdd. The only problem is that it keeps booting up into linux without giving me a choice for which OS to boot to. I have the linux on a 10GB partition. I'm sure its an easy fix, I'm just new to all this dual booting stuff.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

please open a command terminal, enter the following command (and your password), and post the output:

```
sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
```


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, i'm a complete noob, obviously i took on too big a task than I can handle. How do I open up a command terminal?


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

no problem. it all comes with time and practice, just don't get discouraged.

So, to open your command Terminal use the menu in the upper left corner of your desktop and open *Applications* -> *Accessories* -> *Terminal*

then enter the command from my last post.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok thats what i thought you have to do. thanks for understanding. when I open the terminal, it says vinnie@vinnie-desktop:~$ . Do i erase that and put your command in, or do I leave that and put your command after that? sry, i just want to make sure I do things right(spent $1300 on this desktop 2 months ago)


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

no, *vinnie@vinnie-desktop:~$ *is just your prompt, it means the terminal is ready for input. you can't erase it with the backspace key or anything. so type the command and when it is done displaying you will see the same prompt there waiting for more input.

then just drag your mouse to select the output from the command and when you have it all selected right-click and choose *Copy*, then paste that into the forum here.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 23, 2007)

all this means *vinnie@vinnie-desktop:~$* is that you are logged in as vinnie, and in vinnie's desktop directory.  This is called the BASH prompt.

type in the code of what munky suggested it will list the options for GRUB which is a boot loader.  You can then set it to chain load another OS, ie windows, so when you boot up you will have the choice of booting windows or linux.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok well i entered in that sudo..... and when it asks for the password it wont let me type anything in. ofcourse nothing can be easy for me


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Just so you know, it won't give any indication lilke "*" or anything. so just type your password and press ENTER.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, so i got to the menu, and it only shows ubuntu stuff(no mention of windows) I know vista is on another part of my hdd. This is on its own 10GB partition, could it be that its only shows the OS's on this partition?


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

GRUB (which is your boot-loader) will usually detect all other OS's on your system,regardless of partition or physical HD. I'm not exactly sure about Vista, as I have not used it or dual-booted it.

Please post the output of menu.lst (the command you just did) and also post the output of the following:

```
sudo cat /etc/fstab
```

The fstab file holds information about the mounted and mountable partitions on your system.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok well I'm using a laptop to talk to you guys while I work on the desktop, the desktop is on wirless internet so I can't really copy and past the codes. I will see what I can do to post up the results.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh, okay, so I take it you don't have internet running on the Ubuntu machine, was the wireless not detected during installation?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

yea, i dont have internet hooked up to the linux machine, the card is an HP wireless card(most likely another brand) and it wasn't recognized. when I go to set up a network connection it only recognizes my dial up modem and my ethernet model.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Just so know I haven't abandoned you, I have to go out for a half hour or so, but I'll be back to try and help you some more.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok thanks so much, I'll get my system hooked up hard wired within that time as long as you'll be back tonight. if not, i'll wait until tomorrow to hook it up


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok so I'm hard wired online on the  linux machine(partly releaved). SO heres that first command thing you wanted me to type in: 





> vinnie@vinnie-desktop:~$ sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
> Password:
> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
> ...



I will post the other thing you wanted me to do in the next post.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

here's the other thing you guys wanted me to post 





> vinnie@vinnie-desktop:~$ sudo cat /etc/fstab
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
> ...


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

okay I may have the answer here. do the following:

enter the command:

```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

now at the very bottom of the file, after the memtest entry, _and by that I mean this_:


> title Ubuntu, memtest86+
> root (hd0,2)
> kernel /boot/memtest86+.bin
> boot



add another entry that has this:



> title      Windows Vista
> root      (hd0,0)
> makeactive
> chainloader +1



save the file and reboot. let me know if this worked.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, well I did what you said, and i got to the widows vista loading screen(black screen with the bars going across) and then it just stood there and didn't go anywhere else(i waited about a min and then just shut off the computer). I think your on to something, maybe instead of HDD(0,0) maybe its (0,1)?


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Before you change that try adding *rootnoverify*:

*EDIT*: If you got to the beginning of the Vista loading screen, you have the right partition. If it wasn't the right one you would see an error.



> title Windows Vista
> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> makeactive
> chainloader +1


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok well now the problem is that when I type in command sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst it gives me like no time to type in a password, any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, nvm i got in, i will try again, thanks for sticking with me on this. I really appreciate it,


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok(i'm on my laptop now) I did what u said to do and I got to windows and it said that it noticed windows failed to start the last time so I selected to repair windows. a screen then came up said windows was loading files, then that went away and the windows vista loading screen came up(the black one). It sat there for about a minute to minute and a half and then the screen went black. The screen is still black(been there for 5-10 minutes) Should i turn the pc off and try doing something to the linux again? also my pc has 2 hdd's, one has a 50gb backup of stuff, should I just run my system backup and pull all my stuff off the hdd because at this point all i want is vista to work?


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

bear with me, just doing some research, looking for answers.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, should i leave my computer at the black screen or boot up into linux?


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

try just rebooting again into Vista

I'm trying to figure out of we want to repair Vista's MBR and then reset GRUB to the MBR. I haven't come across this before, so I am learning it myself as we work through this.

But yeah, try rebooting into Vista again and see what happens.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok will do, i really appreciate u sticking with me trying to help me even though its getting late.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, well I restarted, booted into vista, and I'm stuck on the black screen with the green bars rolling across. This time I booted windows with its regular setting instead of the repair bootup, but atleast this time I'm not stuck at a plain black screen.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

First of all, you said you have a 50gb backup drive that has all your saved data. It is safely isolated from the Vista partition? I just want to be sure because I haven't done this before and I would hate to lead you somewhere where there's loss of data.

Basically what I want to do it reset the Vista bootloader to the Master Boot Record, make sure we can boot into Vista, then reset GRUB as the bootloader, and try to boot into Vista and Ubuntu. If this fails we can just reset the Vista bootloader again and you still have Vista. That is the theory, anyway.

So, if you're game for that, and your data is safe, let me know.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, well this computer has 2 hdd, I had setup windows restore to put all the backup data onto the 2nd hdd, and I know theres atleast 50GB of data on that hd. I'm not 100% sure if it has all the stuff to boot off of, but at this point I'll do anything to get the computer running. If you can guide me through the easiest way you know how to, I'll do my best to get this baby working.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, put your Vista CD into the drive and boot from it. Follow this guide from start to finish, then let me know if you can boot into Vista:

http://www.windowsreinstall.com/winvista/vistahomepremium/repairstartup/repairstartup.htm


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok,thing is this is an HP so it doesn't give u the system restore cds, and I never had the time to make a cd up(my dvd drive didn't like the DVD's i was putting in) So I'm really screwed, I have a vista upgrade cd somewhere around(ofcourse I can't find it) Do you think system recovery will work and take stuff off of my other hdd?


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Actually you had a repair option the 2nd to last time you rebooted, but it froze. Try it again, and at the same time see of there's an option to go to a Command Line Prompt (just note that in case the repair doesn't work again).


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, i thought u left, but I went ahead and changed the(not sure whats its called) to this: 





> title=Winbugs MalaVista
> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> chainloader +1
> makeactive


and it booted up vista the same way as before and I booted up the repair way and I'm stuck at the black screen again(no cursor or anything, just a black screen like its trying to load something, but I left it like this for 20 minutes before and nothing happened) I have a vista home upgrade cd(I just can't get to it right now becuase its late and its in my parents bedroom). That should allow me to repair my windows correct?


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Possibly. Did you use the Upgrade to install the Vista you have now, if so then it should.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

no, the computer came with vista pre-loaded in it. But I would assume the upgrade cd would have everything on it I need to repair it, if I can't get it fixed I might take the computer into a local computer shop(last resort) and see if they can get it working. thanks a lot for spending the last few hours trying to help me, I really thought you were going to get it(my computer is just stubborn). I'll try working on the computer all day tomorrow, because being half asleep trying to fix a computer just isn't working for me. I will post in this thread to keep everyone up to date. thanks again, I'm off to bed for the night, I'll probably be up nice and early trying to fix this thing becuase its going to bother me. Atleast linux is working.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

no problem, I just wish we could have gotten it working tonight. If i'm around tomorrow, I'll be  back to help (if I can). Sorry it wasn't as smooth as hoped.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

yea no problem,I obviously took on too big of a task and I wasn't prepared if anything went wrong(no back up cd's) so its my fault. I;m on linux right now typing this responce. Linux is way faster than vista, and I see vista stole some Ideas from Linux. Thanks for all the help, I probably won't be working on the computer until about noon.

Vinnie


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

I took a screenshot of the partitions on the hard drive, maybe that could help someone figure this out. I know all my data is still on the drive, just ubuntu obviously is using some files that windows needs to startt. Any1 think reinstalling linux would help


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok well I changed the Windows Vista to this : 





> title Windows Vista
> rootnoverify (hd0,*1*)
> makeactive
> chainloader +1


 Being at (0,1) I was able to get past the vista loading screen and I got to a blue screen and all it showed was my mouse arrow nothing else, so I did get a little farther going on (0,1) kinda wierd that vista worked on two partitions don't you think?


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Good morning.
From the looks of your screen shot of the partitions, Partition 1 is your Vista Installation, Partition 3 is your Ubuntu Installation, and I am assuming Partition 2 is your Backup Partition (the 50GB). So (hd0,1) will be pointing to your backup partition, which even though it got further most likely _isn't what we want_.

So I would say, change it back to (hd0,0), the Vista partition, and boot into it, and instead of choosing the Repair option, choose the Command Prompt. Then enter the following:


```
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
```

Basically this should give Vista back control of the Master Boot Record, hopefully then we can either boot into Vista or run the Repair option with more success. If we can get Vista to boot, then we can try to give GRUB back control of the MBR and see of they will live together and play nice. But for now, let's just try and get Vista running.

p.s. - did you get the upgrade disk?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok,i will go and try to do what you said(just need to go get my laptop so I can view this page to remember what to type in). I tried the upgrade disk of vista with no luck, It did nothing but sat at a black screen with a cursor like it expected me to tell it what to do. I called up HP and ordered the restore cd's so they will be here on tuesday so If we don't get it working I can always get it restored.(I'm on the linux computer right now without a problem)


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, i typed in 





> bootrec.exe /fixmbr


 and I get error 27: unregonized command


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

It may be case-sensitive. Try running all 3 of these commands:


```
bootrec.exe /FixMbr
bootrec.exe /FixBoot
bootrec.exe /RebuildBcd
```

If it still says *unrecognized command* try changing into the *C:\Boot* directory
And just so you know where I got this information: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392

p.s. - I'll be out for about 40 minutes.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, i tried all those things and still got the error 27


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, well i'll be out for the next few hours, I'll come on later and see if your around.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, this is getting pretty frustrating.

I believe _Error 27: Unrecognized Command_ is a GRUB error, not a Windows Error. So we need to try and get back to the screen where you get to choose to repair Windows.

This is the same link I sent you last night: http://www.windowsvista.windowsreinstall.com/vistahomepremium/repairstartup/repairstartup.htm

Do you see any of these windows when you try to boot to Vista and get to the repair option? What we want to do is get to the screen that looks like the *11th image* on that link and choose *Command Prompt*. If you can get to there.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 24, 2007)

ok well I'm on my laptop right now, I'll try to do it in a little while, but I doubt it'll work. The thing that worries me is that I can't even get into System recovery on the startup screen, so I may have ordered the restore disks for no reason.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, you should be able to boot from your Restore Disks (when they come), and everything you need for a fresh installation should be self-contained on them. It should restore your computer to exactly as it was when you bought it.

Let me know how things go and if you need more help I will be watching for this thread.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 24, 2007)

ok, well thanks for all your support on trying to get things straightened out. I'm on the linux computer right now, so linux is up and running fine, I just wish i could get my wirless card to work on here so I don't have to tie up the home office while this computer is down. I will keep this thread up to date with what happens,


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 24, 2007)

You never know, you may like Linux enough to just ditch Vista.

And if you have any questions about doing things in Ubuntu bookmark the ubuntu forums. It is an invaluable resource of information. Most of the time you don't even have to post questions, just search and chances are the issue you are having has been addressed in another thread - like your wireless for instance! Good luck.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 24, 2007)

yea, I headed over to the ubuntu forums last night and posted a thread about it. I had one guy responded but his "fix" got me no farther than what you told me.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 25, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> ok well I changed the Windows Vista to this :  Being at (0,1) I was able to get past the vista loading screen and I got to a blue screen and all it showed was my mouse arrow nothing else, so I did get a little farther going on (0,1) kinda wierd that vista worked on two partitions don't you think?



change this:


```
title Windows Vista
rootnoverify (hd0,1)
makeactive
chainloader +1
```

to this:

```
title Windows Vista
rootnoverify ([b]sd0,1[/b])
makeactive
chainloader +1
```

You may need to change it to sda0,1 because Linux recognizes SATA drives typically as sda instead of hda.  hda, or hd0 is typically how it identifies an IDE drive.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 25, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> change this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



ok, i tried that and got Error 23 upon trying to boot. Error 23= Error while parsing numbers


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 25, 2007)

With your original setting (hd0,0) at least you are getting to the Vista startup; it's just not starting up. So I think that shows that hd0,0 is right. I think you have a botched Vista install, and if it were me, I would try to rebuild the Vista boot record (I posted the commands a few posts ago), then If Vista was booting I would reinstall GRUB to the MBR and hope that the two will live peacefully. If not, you could always either stick with GRUB and Ubuntu, or revert to Vista.

I'm not saying that would definitely work, but if it were my system, that would be my plan of attack.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 25, 2007)

well with vista it is different, they got rid of the boot.ini and now its an exe file instead for booting.  Also, GRUB sits in your boot sector of your HD so it should overwrite a windows MBR, but then again vista has issues, I will copy/paste my grubmenu.lst here but I use SuSeLinux so some things may differ.


```
# Modified by YaST2. Last modification on Fri May  4 09:52:34 CDT 2007
default 0
timeout 8
gfxmenu (hd1,1)/boot/message

title openSUSE 10.2 - 2.6.18.8-0.3
    root (hd1,1)
    kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18.8-0.3-default root=/dev/sdb2 vga=0x31a resume=/dev/sdb1 splash=silent showopts
    initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.18.8-0.3-default

title Failsafe -- openSUSE 10.2 - 2.6.18.8-0.3
    root (hd1,1)
    kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18.8-0.3-default root=/dev/sdb2 vga=normal showopts ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off noresume edd=off
    initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.18.8-0.3-default

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: windows###
title Windows Vista
    rootnoverify (hd0,0)
    chainloader (hd0,0)+1
```

I have multiple drives though....You only get this error when trying to boot into windows, if I am reading this thread correctly?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 26, 2007)

ok, well I got the recovery cd's today and I pop them in and I get nothing! it sends me to a black screen with a blinking cursor(almost like a command prompt, except it won't let me type anything in). I think it has something to do with the access path linux has on my partitions, anyone think that could be it? It's just a wild guess on my part since Idk a lot, but that seems like the only thing we havent changed. Also I can't even get into system recovery through the bios(by pressing f11). I even got a keyboard hardwired to my computer to make sure it wasn't a keyboard issue. Linux has really dissapointed me(even though most of this stuff is my fault)


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 26, 2007)

Is your BIOS set to boot from CD? If not go into your BIOS (type the access key during boot) and change your boot order to:

1) CD (or DVD)
2) HDD


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

The bios are set to boot from cd, so I have no clue what is going on. The wierd thing is that I can't get into system recovery through the bios( F11 is supposed to bring me into system recovery)


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 27, 2007)

Give this a read (it's from HP):
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bph07140#N418


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, just noticed it was 98, ME


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 27, 2007)

Try pressing F1 while booting and see if that gives you a boot menu.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

ok, i will do, i think I tried that earlier today and nothing happened, but I'll try again and post back what happens.

EDIT: Yea, F1 is a dead end, nothing happens.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 27, 2007)

Shot in the dark: Someone also wrote on an HP site that they had to press F9, then F1 to get the boot menu.

p.s. - one of the techs at work today told me that HP's can sometimes be a bitch to get booting from CD, so we persevere.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

ahh...you gotta love prebuilt pc's. I'm talking to a technician online right now, they may have sent me the wrong recovery cd's/


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 27, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> The bios are set to boot from cd, so I have no clue what is going on. The wierd thing is that I can't get into system recovery through the bios( F11 is supposed to bring me into system recovery)



did you wipe out the recovery partition when installing Linux?

You can download this, it seems to be recommended on the net

http://www.vistabootpro.org/

or you can boot into recovery console and run:

bcdedit.exe and manually try to rebuild the vista install.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

ok, well the computer is pretty much dead on vista, so idk if your program will work, but I'll read up on it. HP is sending me new recovery cd's . Like monkyeetr said, HP's can be a bitch so maybe its the cd, even though I doubt it. At this point I may just upgrade the mobo in the computer and buy a system builder's vista from newegg to solve my problem.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 27, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> ok, well the computer is pretty much dead on vista, so idk if your program will work, but I'll read up on it. HP is sending me new recovery cd's . Like monkyeetr said, HP's can be a bitch so maybe its the cd, even though I doubt it. At this point I may just upgrade the mobo in the computer and buy a system builder's vista from newegg to solve my problem.



Don't upgrade the motherboard in a prebuilt system unless you want to purchase an OEM copy of vista along with it.  Recovery CDs only work with the original hardware, and if you replace the motherboard in it, you will be forced to go buy an actual OS disk.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

if you read my post, I said that, maybe I didn't word it clear enough, but I understand that you have to buy a full OS cd and Vista Premium is only $110 on newegg.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all this NJNETSFAN. What a hassle this whole ordeal has been. At least you still have Ubuntu running for now.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

yea, my names Vinnie btw. I think all my problems started when I let linux automatically partition my hdd(I chose the %, but it did all the stuff with the files). Hopefully the recovery cd's will work, the only thing that's bothering me is why the bios aren't opening up the system recovery when I press F11.


----------



## munkyeetr (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty strange. Did HP Support have anything advice for that?


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 27, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> yea, my names Vinnie btw. I think all my problems started when I let linux automatically partition my hdd(I chose the %, but it did all the stuff with the files). Hopefully the recovery cd's will work, the only thing that's bothering me is why the bios aren't opening up the system recovery when I press F11.



I suspect the Linux installer wiped out your recovery partition, a lot of times they are their own little file system hidden away, so it may have recognized it as empty space.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

THe recovery is on a 7-8 GB partition on(I'm assuming) it's own little hard drive. When I look at the drives on linux, it shows that there still is a partition with 7-8GB of data(should be the recovery), so it may still be there, probably just corrupt. I don't see how I can fix it without just wiping the hard drive and buying a full version OS.


----------



## PabloTeK (Jun 27, 2007)

On my laptop it used to be F12, try that.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

Well on the Bios screen is says press F11 for system Recovery so I think I'm pressing the right key, but I'll give it a try. Also, tlarkin, I don't think the linux got rid of the recovery partition because that is a read only drive, you can't change anything on it so that's why I don't think thats what happened.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 27, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> Well on the Bios screen is says press F11 for system Recovery so I think I'm pressing the right key, but I'll give it a try. Also, tlarkin, I don't think the linux got rid of the recovery partition because that is a read only drive, you can't change anything on it so that's why I don't think thats what happened.



no but linux could have over written the boot sector of the drive, which could have contained the loader for the recovery partition.  Recovery partitions suck, and I hate them, the manufacturer should just give all their customer's restore CDs.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> no but linux could have over written the boot sector of the drive, which could have contained the loader for the recovery partition.  Recovery partitions suck, and I hate them, the manufacturer should just give all their customer's restore CDs.



ok, so if that did happen by chance. my only way arround it is to buy a full version OS correct?


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 27, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> ok, so if that did happen by chance. my only way arround it is to buy a full version OS correct?



No, HP will send you the restore CDs if you call them, or maybe you can purchase them for a nominal fee (like $20 instead of $120).  Either way, you can obtain them from HP.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 27, 2007)

ok tlarkin, I'm assuming you haven't read the whole thread( I know its pretty long). I ordered the restore cd's and they came yesterday. I put them in, and nothing happens, I just get to a black screen with a blinking cursor and then after about 20 seconds it goes to the grub loader and launches linux. I talked with an HP tech last night and they are sending me new cd's, so maybe that'll fix it, but I doubt it.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 28, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> ok tlarkin, I'm assuming you haven't read the whole thread( I know its pretty long). I ordered the restore cd's and they came yesterday. I put them in, and nothing happens, I just get to a black screen with a blinking cursor and then after about 20 seconds it goes to the grub loader and launches linux. I talked with an HP tech last night and they are sending me new cd's, so maybe that'll fix it, but I doubt it.



So you can't boot off any CD at all?  If that is so then that would be hardware related of some sorts.  I have read through the whole thread but honestly I did not pick up every detail since I was probably rushed over the topic while eating lunch at work....

sorry bout that

back to the matter at hand....Linux would not affect this, and if the boot order were set to the optical drive first then it should boot before the boot sector of the HD, ie GRUB.  However, the wrong restore CDs could very well be a factor.

I honestly hope you don't have to buy an OEM copy of windows, that would be just asinine.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 28, 2007)

ok, I understand you can't get every detail, I've tried a lot of stuff over the last 4-5 days to get this thing running. The computer runs off the linux live cd with no problem so it's gotta be the restore cd's. Like it was stated earlier in this thread, Hp's can be a bitch to get restored, so thats most likely my problem, hopefully the next shipment of cd's(should be at my door step by around 2:30pm tomorrow) will work.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 28, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> ok, I understand you can't get every detail, I've tried a lot of stuff over the last 4-5 days to get this thing running. The computer runs off the linux live cd with no problem so it's gotta be the restore cd's. Like it was stated earlier in this thread, Hp's can be a bitch to get restored, so thats most likely my problem, hopefully the next shipment of cd's(should be at my door step by around 2:30pm tomorrow) will work.



I work for a certified HP self maintainer, and before that I worked for a certified HP ASP, so I am very familar with HP.  Have you recently had your motherboard repalced?  I only ask this, because retail HPs have this thing on them called a 'tattoo' which is basically a firmware stamp (like a TPM) that codes the system what model it is, and what restore cds it supports.  So, you could have gotten the wrong restore CD, or if your motherboard was replaced recently the techs didn't re-tattoo the motherboard.  HP tattoos are not available for public download and only certified repair people can access them.

I am just glad I don't ever deal with retail systems anymore, I only deal with business class now and it is so much better.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 28, 2007)

Nope, the computer hasn't been touched internally. I bought the computer just a tad over two months ago and nothing has been touched, the side panel has been off the case twice just to check everything out. So it's gotta be the restore cd's. If the new set of restore cd's don't work, I'm going to be really confused.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 28, 2007)

OK, so I got the 2nd set of brand new restore cd's and they didn't work either, so HP is sending me a prepaid box so I can send the computer to them and let them take a look at it for free.  Now my only problem is that in the grub loader Windows Vista doesn't automatically boot, I have to edit it and add chainloader +1 for it to work even though in the document on linux I have it edited so that all the info is in it. Ex:





> title Windows Vista
> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> makeactive
> chainloader +1


. Also, I have Windows Vista first on the grub list so it automatically tries to boot into Vista before launching linux.


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 28, 2007)

thats why I don't really like debian based Linux distros, redhat ones at least have a root level control panel where you can edit the GRUB menu via GUI, which makes it so much easier to configure.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jun 28, 2007)

ok, well I found out that it was a typo error in the grub menu on my part, but I fixed it and the computer attempts to load vista first(even though it doesn't work). I just wanted to set it up that way so it's easier for the HP guy to see what Vista does.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jul 21, 2007)

OK, well here's an update to everyone that was following this thread when it first started. I sent the computer to HP. They received it on 7/6 and they said I should get it back around 7/17. It was a little later than I was hoping, but I was like hey, they're doing it for free, so I was ok with it. Then on about 7/11 I get an email saying that they were waiting for parts so it wouldn't be here until 7/24. So then I started to get worried as to whether or not I would ever see my PC again. So today I went on to check the status of the repair, and now it says the computer won't be here until *8/15/07*. This really pissed me off so I decided to do a "chat" with a technician and they escalated the case so a depot manager will be calling me on monday. The tech said the write up said the motherboard was bad, which is b/s if you read what happened to the computer. Since when can linux blow up your f!#^%#! motherboard. So, which way do you think I should go about this when I'm on the phone with a manager?


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 21, 2007)

maybe you had a bad mobo to begin with.  Linux can be forgiving and run on systems with hardware problems.  The problem with your motherboard could have also been a very slight defect, not causing any obvious problems but could have failed a diagnostics test.

I feel your pain about not having your computer my guess is that a part is back ordered and that is why its taking longer for the repair.  I would calmly tell them you need your computer for whatever reason (work, student, etc) and that you are not able to do your work with out it.  If you get all pissy and yell you might get no where.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jul 21, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> maybe you had a bad mobo to begin with.  Linux can be forgiving and run on systems with hardware problems.  The problem with your motherboard could have also been a very slight defect, not causing any obvious problems but could have failed a diagnostics test.
> 
> I feel your pain about not having your computer my guess is that a part is back ordered and that is why its taking longer for the repair.  I would calmly tell them you need your computer for whatever reason (work, student, etc) and that you are not able to do your work with out it.  If you get all pissy and yell you might get no where.



Ok, well I forgot to mention that they said the motherboard was back ordered(I was trying to keep the post short). Since I bought my computer, HP has released an upgraded version of my computer which is now called the HP M8120N where mine is the M8020N. The M8120N has a different mobo in it, so I don't see why they can't just give me the upgraded mobo so I can get my computer back in a timely fashion. By the time I get the computer back, it'll be worth $700 instead of the $1200 I spent on it. I would have probably been better off just upgrading the motherboard and saved time. I guess this is what happens when you try to get things done for free.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 21, 2007)

well, any PC you buy loses its value very quickly no matter what you get.  In fact the only computer's that really hold any resell value are Macintosh ones.

In some cases they will upgrade you for free if its mission critical.  I have seen companies do it before.  It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jul 21, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> well, any PC you buy loses its value very quickly no matter what you get.  In fact the only computer's that really hold any resell value are Macintosh ones.
> 
> In some cases they will upgrade you for free if its mission critical.  I have seen companies do it before.  It doesn't hurt to ask.



I really hope they do upgrade it for me because the newer model of my pc has the quad core in it and I planed on picking one up after the price drops tomorrow. And I understand that computer prices drop(next worst investment next to buying a new car), but to have a new computer loose value and not even being able to use it really hits hard, especially when your a 16 year old student and thats about two months worth of pay on my part time job.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jul 25, 2007)

OK, well I just got off the phone with The HP Case Manager( I kept missing his phone calls). THey could do one of two things for me: Send me a new computer and if my model wasn't available they'd send me a better one, or wait for my computer to be fixed and they'd do something to compensate me like giving me an extended warranty. I decided to go with the first one so I'll be getting a new computer from HP, I wish I had talked to this guy 4 weeks ago.  So now I have to wait for a new computer to show up, I'll probably see it late next week, if not early the following week, so I'll still end up getting it about 10 days sooner than I would have if I decided to wait.


----------

